# Slow international bandwidth?



## blujeenz (23/3/22)

Just wondering if everyone else is experiencing slow bandwidth to .com sites, eg youtube netflix reddit etc
Ecigssa is just fine but my torrent downloads and .com sites are 40kb max.


EDIT checked my cap and its gone... must have had a blond moment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/22)

blujeenz said:


> Just wondering if everyone else is experiencing slow bandwidth to .com sites, eg youtube netflix etc
> Ecigssa is just fine but my torrent downloads and .com sites are 40kb max.



No problems for me. I am with Telkom and international is just fine for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (23/3/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> No problems for me. I am with Telkom and international is just fine for me.


I just logged into my telkom site and see that I have exceeded my 100gig cap, which explains a lot. 

Thanks for the response Rob

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

